# ICD-10 Proficiency Testing



## ajfinn0216 (Aug 17, 2010)

We've been hearing that AAPC certified individuals will be expected to demonstrate proficiency in ICD-10 by taking a test thru AAPC.  Any truth to this rumor?  If so, any details would be appreciated.

Angie Finnigan, CCS-P, CPC
Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 17, 2010)

This is true.  There are multiple topics in this forum about it.  All the details are here on the AAPC website.  Basically, it will be an on-line test, non-proctored but timed; we will have two attempts for one payment, and will have until a date in 2014 to pass the exam.  Again, Rhonda B has many details listed in another thread - I think just two below this one, and AAPC has information here on the website - just click up on the ICD-10 pictures.


----------



## bstephen (Jan 4, 2011)

*ICD-10 certification*

Yes, you will have to recertify in ICD-10- Cm ONLY, not PCS, in order to maintain your credentials with the AAPC.  They will start testing in early 2012.


----------

